# Should I push for a SWM16 even if I don't need it yet?



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

I am getting my Whole Room and SWM upgrade tomorrow. I currently have 3 HD DVR's using two tuners each, plus I will get the Internet connection. By my count that is 7 cable feeds, so presumably I only need a SWM8?

My question is should I try to push for them to install a SWM16 just to future-proof the setup without needing additional installs and equipment later? I am only 1 input shy of maxing out the setup without it, and if I added anything it would likely be another DVR using 2 tuners which would bump me up to 9.

Is there any downside to having the SWM16 out of the gate? Will it be hard to get this without physically requiring it day one?

And is there any other use besides receiver/DVR boxes and the internet connection that would require another SWM port? I presume I don't need one, as long as I have it connected to my network, to use the DirecTV2PC? And I presume if I add un-spported devices to the DECA network by adding a switch in-line to one of the boxes it wouldn't require any extras.

Thanks.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

SWM doesn't go by cable counts or outlet counts, it goes by tuner counts. Since you only have 6 tuners, they will give you a SWM LNB. DECAs do not take up tuner counts.

They won't give you a SWM16 unless you have 9 tuners or more. They don't future proof for you, they give you the minimum you need to be working properly.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

So if only tuners count, I should be able to add a 4th DVR in the future without needing the SWM 16 despite also having the Internet Connection Kit and using DirecTV2PC in a couple rooms? 

Thanks.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Citivas said:


> So if only tuners count, I should be able to add a 4th DVR in the future without needing the SWM 16 despite also having the Internet Connection Kit and using DirecTV2PC in a couple rooms?
> 
> Thanks.


That is correct


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> SWM doesn't go by cable counts or outlet counts, it goes by tuner counts. Since you only have 6 tuners, they will give you a SWM LNB. DECAs do not take up tuner counts.
> 
> They won't give you a SWM16 unless you have 9 tuners or more. They don't future proof for you, they give you the minimum you need to be working properly.


I use 11 tuners and can't get a SWM 16. I even ordered Whole Home Connection twice and the installer can't install SWM because it's not on the work order. Techs at Directv tell me with so many tuners the computer ASSUMES that I already have SWM and won't allow it to be ordered. I can still use MRV over ethernet or VOD, I just can't use them at the same time.


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

joed32 said:


> I use 11 tuners and can't get a SWM 16. I even ordered Whole Home Connection twice and the installer can't install SWM because it's not on the work order. Techs at Directv tell me with so many tuners the computer ASSUMES that I already have SWM and won't allow it to be ordered. I can still use MRV over ethernet or VOD, I just can't use them at the same time.


Why aren't you able to use MRV and VOD at the same time?

Also, the so many tuners it assumes you have SWM is BS...The SWM 16 hasn't been out that long, and there are a lot of people that used WB16s prior to the SWM coming out. Who is telling you that...if by DIRECTV Techs you mean installers they don't know anything past what is on their work order. The majority of them have no idea how the actual order system works. They usually just tell you some BS to shut you up if what they have doesn't match what you want.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Citivas said:



> I am getting my Whole Room and SWM upgrade tomorrow. I currently have 3 HD DVR's using two tuners each, plus I will get the Internet connection. By my count that is 7 cable feeds, so presumably I only need a SWM8? [...]


As Matt pointed out, you only need a SWM-8 right now. If you ever exceed 8 tuners, they'll put in a 16 at that time.

Just my .02, but the 16's run very warm to the touch, so if I didn't need one, I wouldn't use it. I've got one in my attic that measures 130 degrees when my attic is around 80-90 degrees.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

joed32 said:


> I use 11 tuners and can't get a SWM 16. I even ordered Whole Home Connection twice and the installer can't install SWM because it's not on the work order. Techs at Directv tell me with so many tuners the computer ASSUMES that I already have SWM and won't allow it to be ordered. I can still use MRV over ethernet or VOD, I just can't use them at the same time.


*Don't take "No" for an answer!* :nono2:

_Insist_ that they install a SWiM-16. Escalate, if necessary.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

joed32, agreeded with prior post, call back and tell the CSR that you have 11 tuners and a SWiM16 is necessary. If no luck still then I'd e-mail the [email protected] address to get the executive office involved to get it resolved.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> *Don't take "No" for an answer!* :nono2:
> 
> _Insist_ that they install a SWiM-16. Escalate, if necessary.


For sure. Send an e-mail to [email protected]. She's the senior VP of customer service, and e-mails to her address are monitored by a team of specialists.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

+1 on the email. That's bull!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I couldn't get a SWiM16 for a Connected Home install either, I just gave up on it for now and canceled the install, it's not worth the headache.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

66stang351 said:


> Why aren't you able to use MRV and VOD at the same time?
> 
> Also, the so many tuners it assumes you have SWM is BS...The SWM 16 hasn't been out that long, and there are a lot of people that used WB16s prior to the SWM coming out. Who is telling you that...if by DIRECTV Techs you mean installers they don't know anything past what is on their work order. The majority of them have no idea how the actual order system works. They usually just tell you some BS to shut you up if what they have doesn't match what you want.


They put the Whole Home order into the computer, they can't specify what equipment will be on the order. The computer sets up the installation and the installer can only install what is on the order. He went to his warehouse to get a SWM 16 but they won't give it to him without it being on the work order. I called Directv and kept getting escalated up the ladder for 4 hours but no one can change a work order. My cell phone finally went dead. Everyone was friendly and tried to help but they couldn't.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

RAD said:


> joed32, agreeded with prior post, call back and tell the CSR that you have 11 tuners and a SWiM16 is necessary. If no luck still then I'd e-mail the [email protected] address to get the executive office involved to get it resolved.


Thanks for the advice RAD. I'm hearing so much about poor installs that I'm not sure that I'd be better off than I am now. Everything works but I only plug my switch into the router when I want to use VOD and then unplug it when I'm done. Then I reset the router and the switch and I'm back in business. I will try your advice when the installs become more commonplace. The installer that I got had never done one.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

joed32 said:


> Thanks for the advice RAD. I'm hearing so much about poor installs that I'm not sure that I'd be better off than I am now. Everything works but I only plug my switch into the router when I want to use VOD and then unplug it when I'm done. Then I reset the router and the switch and I'm back in business. I will try your advice when the installs become more commonplace. The installer that I got had never done one.


I also had problems getting a SWiM16 for my install, like you not on the work order, but an e-mail to her office got it fixed right away.

I have a contact within DirecTV and I've sent them a link to this thread and a couple others highliting the issues that are still occuring on Connected Home installs where the CSR's, techs or their internal systems are causing issues and ticked off customers. Maybe one day they'll get this fixed, IMHO three months after national roll out and four months since they started the pilot, these problems should not still be occuring.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the effort on our behalf.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

66stang351 said:


> Why aren't you able to use MRV and VOD at the same time?
> 
> Also, the so many tuners it assumes you have SWM is BS...The SWM 16 hasn't been out that long, and there are a lot of people that used WB16s prior to the SWM coming out. Who is telling you that...if by DIRECTV Techs you mean installers they don't know anything past what is on their work order. The majority of them have no idea how the actual order system works. They usually just tell you some BS to shut you up if what they have doesn't match what you want.


Sorry it took so long to reply. The tech support people who were trying to set me up knew that I needed it, what they didn't know is how to get the computer to add it to the work order. The people were OK it was the computer making the assumption.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

I actually activated an extra DVR which put me at 9 tuners (4DVRS+1HD) while I was still on a SWM8 system. Of course they didn't even ask me anything about having to upgrade my system. However when I did it I wasn't using all the boxes at the same time yet so I didn't really care. So when I figured out where I wanted to put all the boxes I called them to get my system upgraded to support more than 8 tuners, which they wanted to charge me to have someone come out and do. So at that point I just decided to order MRV instead since I was reading on here and seems like DTV just gives you whatever hardware you need for MRV to work right so I figured that was my best play. When I set it up and told them to leave a note to bring a SWM16 which the rep said they did but who knows. The installer called me in the morning to verify the apt time and I asked him if he had a swm16 with him and he said yes so I'm guessing they left a note. I wasn't charged anything extra for it and during the MRV install I got my LNB swapped out, new green splitters, deca modules, broadband kit and SWM16. I paid sticker $150 for the install but I was very happy with that since it included my extra hardware. The tech was cool and didn't say anything about having to charge extra. 

I would have told the installer not to bother coming if he didn't have a SWM16 with him since that is what I needed. He wasn't sure if my setup was going to work when he got there since he had never put a swm16 in before since they were very new at the time and still kinda are. Once we drew up my wiring on paper we gave it a go. Everything worked and still does work awesome, so I'm very happy with how it went. Can't complain about the price when u see how much a SWM16 alone goes for. 

However there was absolutely no shot of him putting in a SWM16 if I didn't have the 9th tuner since there would have been no valid reason to if I only had 8 tuners and my system could already handle that. 

Your best play would have been to get the 9th tuner activated 1st before having MRV installed. Now if u do upgrade you will prob have to pay for a truck to come out.


----------

